# Sitka Delta Deek Gloves



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone own a pair? If so are they worth the money, I am most concerned about how they stand up to the cold. I have poor circulation in my hands and cannot take cold exposure to them for long. I need warm gloves which are water and wind proof. I'm willing to pay for em if you can recommend another brand that can stand up to hard field use and keep your hands warm while placing and retrieving decoys in ice water.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

So no one owns a pair of these. Well thats not a good sign that they worth what they charge for em......


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Been using Arctic Shield gloves that come with liners, work well for me so far.


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

Dave McNeill said:


> Been using Arctic Shield gloves that come with liners, work well for me so far.


Thanks for the feedback


----------

